# Need a good "carpet" grass/plant :)



## cgcaver (Jan 19, 2005)

Can anyone please recommend some good carpet plants? I need something for my foreground that will stay 1-2" preferably. I have a 55g with sandy substrate. I am running the 2x55w BrightKit from AH Supply, but am considering buying a 1x96w to go along with it (for 4wpg total). I had looked at micro sword, looks great, but kinda tall... and Im kinda scared of glosso from what I hear about it. What do you guys think?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

The most common I've seen:

_Eleocharis acicularis_ - http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/PO932.html
_Echinodorus tenellus_ - http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/po939.html
_Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae_ - http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/po099.html
_Glossostigma elatinoides_ - http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/bp011.html
_Sagittaria subulata_ - http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/po107.html
_Cryptocoryne willisii_ - http://www.aquaticplantdepot.com/willisii.html
_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ - http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/cr065.html


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

or you could look at:

- Elatine triandra
- ranalisma rostrata
- hemianthus callitricoides

I have some pics of those in my site if you need to take a look. It very much depends on what you want and the kind of maintenance you expect. For most foreground, it'll be better if you have stronger lights. Not sure what you mean by "sandy substrate", but it'll be a concern if the plants don't take to it well.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Those are cool but they're going to be hard to find!


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

You just missed a great deal in the swap section on HC! Keep watching it if that interests you. 

I've been trying unsuccessfully to find it here in Toronto, however, I called my favorite LFS and they are trying to track some down for me. Should know in a couple of weeks... I don't know why I didn't try that before, but you should definitely give it a shot. He was quite happy to help!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

You could also consider some Marsilea sp. Here's a link to aquatica that also shows minutea (sp?) at the bottom.

http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?3=246


----------



## Sterving (Dec 23, 2004)

BSS said:


> You could also consider some Marsilea sp. Here's a link to aquatica that also shows minutea (sp?) at the bottom.
> 
> http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?3=246


Is Marsilea sp. a tropical plant? It certainly looks good, but can it do well in tropical tank ~75 F? I don't seem to be able to find this info.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

If you have a few years, Cryptocoryne parva will do as well...and a little hard to find, but not as common as the rest...


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Sterving said:


> Is Marsilea sp. a tropical plant? It certainly looks good, but can it do well in tropical tank ~75 F? I don't seem to be able to find this info.


I've had it in my high-tech 46g for over a year now. The tank has been a bit in flux, but temps were typically in the 76-82F range. It took a while to get established with some shading issues, but it's good and strong and thriving now. I also placed a small amount in a 10g, low-tech, no heat tank. It has been in there for 6 months and did next to nothing (including *not* dying!). Recently, it has started spreading slightly.

Oh, and I have the Marsilea aquatica version. So, other varients might act differently.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Eleocharis parvula
Hemianthus callichtroides
Marsilea crenata (minuta is even smaller)
Elantine tiandra
Glosso
Crypt parva

All of those will get to be less than 2". Out of that list E. parvula is the only true grass looking like plant. Marsilea crenata changes leaf form from a three leaf clover over to being a single leaf (similar to glosso, but a darker green color). Marsilea minuta is basically the same plant but is about half the size (some of which is smaller than glosso). Glosso requires maintenance as it becomes established and will require scheduled pruning (most of them will once they're established). The Crypt. parva is the slowest grower among them and you'll have to get quite a few bunches to get you going.

BTW, I've kept all of them before (and still do) in my tank, where the temperature is set at 84F.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

GTApuffgal said:


> You just missed a great deal in the swap section on HC! Keep watching it if that interests you.
> 
> I've been trying unsuccessfully to find it here in Toronto, however, I called my favorite LFS and they are trying to track some down for me. Should know in a couple of weeks... I don't know why I didn't try that before, but you should definitely give it a shot. He was quite happy to help!


 #@$)(%*&!!!! I wish I could find this stuff somewhere, anywhere here in the US. I would pay good $$ for it but no one seems to have it..any ideas, PM me? Thanks!


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

styxx1 said:


> #@$)(%*&!!!! I wish I could find this stuff somewhere, anywhere here in the US. I would pay good $$ for it but no one seems to have it..any ideas, PM me? Thanks!


Oh Styxx1, you JUST JUST missed it... Keep an eye on the swap section. We have the pimp daddy of HC right here! 

Quick wander off topic - I used to live in Spanish Town! Miss the parade... :wink:


----------



## qoperator (Apr 13, 2005)

CGcaver don't be scared of Glosso. I knew nothing about aquariums 2 weeks ago and I planted 4 bunches of Glosso. It is growing great. I use Flourish, Excel, and Potassium. Just make sure you trim it down first and plant it right. Go to www.nature-aquarium.com/home to learn how. I think that link is right.
:icon_roll


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

I filled a flywire bag up with riccia a month ago, (the bag is just flywire sewn together to make a big flat pocket) and its' going great guns now.

I do have moderately high light and c02.

a nice green fluffy looking carpet for my cories


----------



## hamstermann (May 10, 2007)

anyone know where to get hemianthus calltrichoides? I've only found it in one place - an ebay auction wanting ~$30! and another $30 for shipping. That's a little too steep for me. I'm in Utah if it helps.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

^ this post is two years old!  PM sent by the way.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

cgcaver said:


> and Im kinda scared of glosso from what I hear about it. What do you guys think?


I wouldn't be scared of glosso. It was one of my first plants in my first planted tank. I didn't even know what it was when I bought it. It was growing under low light so it was 3'' tall and stringy. Once I got it identfied I was soo afraid of killing it also. I must say that it did quite well though. With 4wpg you should be more than fine to grow it. Mine is only growing horizontal now. I love the look of it. You should try it.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

styxx1 said:


> #@$)(%*&!!!! I wish I could find this stuff somewhere, anywhere here in the US. I would pay good $$ for it but no one seems to have it..any ideas, PM me? Thanks!


You can't find glosso? Why? I got mine at meijers.


----------

